# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Флэшка - файловая система RAW.

## ISO

Вот такая проблема возникла. USB Флэшка Kingston Data Traveler 512 Mb. Система её видит, определяет как новое устройство, в свойствах указано что файловая система RAW, занято 0 байт, свободно 0 байт. Форматировать не даёт, записать на флэшку тоже ничего нельзя, открыть её тоже не удаётся, в акронисе и пратишен магике флэшки не видно. Кто что посоветует?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Сунуть в другую машину. Если и там то же самое, то флэшке каюк.

----------


## [500mhz]

ну может проблема именно с ЮСБ ?

у меня на ноуте SD на 2 гига в упор не читалась со встроеным ридером, купил внешний все читается

----------


## ISO

> ну может проблема именно с ЮСБ ?
> 
> у меня на ноуте SD на 2 гига в упор не читалась со встроеным ридером, купил внешний все читается


USB в порядке, вставлял флэшку в 4 системника, неужели в самом деле каюк.

----------


## anton_dr

Действительно, каюк. Если там важные данные, можно обратиться в специализированную фирму, для восстановления. Но, насколько я знаю, не со всех флешек возможно вытянуть.

----------


## Step

Попробуй попробовать :Smiley:  что-нибудь отсюда: http://rdm.kiev.ua/flashutil.php

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Может не поздно еще: недавно приносили мне флешку, винда видит, но не читает, размер 0. Спец софт не форматил, выдавал ошибку доступа. Нагуглил сайт производителя, их софтом отформатил - все заработало. + есть универсальные проги, некоторые свой драйввер ставят для обращения к флешке. Поиск по софт+ ремонт (восстановление) флешки спасет положение  :Smiley:

----------

